# CPC looking for Remote Coding Job



## gkidwell (Apr 9, 2010)

Grazyna H. Kidwell
                   6764 West Scrub Oak Dr, West Jordan, UT 84081 
                                  Mobile (801)-664-6606 
                        Email ~ ginakidwell@hotmail.com


*Objective*
Seeking for a Medical Coder position in where I can utilize my extensive medical/coding knowledge, quality communications, patient services, organizational and computer knowledge.	

*Education*
   CPC
   GED Salt Lake Community College

*Skills*
    Bilingual
    Medical Terminology.
    ICD and CPT Coding.
    Ten key by touch.
    50 WPM.
    Multi Phone System.
    Accounting Experience
     Collections
  Trailblazers Coding Guidelines

*Technical:*
I have experience using the following programs and applications:  Windows operating system, Word, Excel, Homesys, Internet, Group Wise, Medusa, Olympus, IDX, Allegra and Monarch, IDX Web, 3M, Procoder , EMR 

*Summary of Work Experience*
10 years of general office duties including but not limited too; accounting for Doctors offices and Health Care Agencies. 3 years of Medical Coding for Physicians.

*    Employment History *

*Granger Medical		                                      April 2008-Present
 Medical Coder	* 
I assign appropriate ICD-9/E&M and CPT codes for Orthopedics, ENT, Urgent Care, Family Practice, Podiatry,OB/GYN and Ophthalmology. Other responsibilities included but not limited too;
	Conduct education classes for providers and Account Representatives on coding errors/updates to ensure compliance with federal guidelines.
	Continually work through insurance denials to identify root cause and resubmit for timely and proper payment of benefits.
	Run statistical reports of past surgery reports to collect historical coding data.
	Conduct New Hire training for all specialties and system requirements.
	Chart auditing for providers to ensure proper utilization of ICD-9 and CPT codes.
* 
MediConnect Global			       November 2008-Present
Coding QA Specialist*
Verifying and reviewing health records to identify relevant and accurate ICD-9 codes for distinct patient encounters. Capturing HCC diagnosis codes. 

*
Aviacode	                                                                 July 2006 – Present
Medical Coder *
     Coding diagnostic and procedural codes for ER Hospital Facilities and Oncology.  


*Automatic Data Processing, Inc		      October 2007- April 2008 Benefit Processor	* 
Responsible for the accurate and compliant administration of the COBRA benefits, Payroll, Carriers, HIPPA, and LTD Premium billing for assigned client groups. 


*Intermountain Health Care     		August 2007- October 2007* 
*Human Resource Assistant*
Provided basic clerical support to the Department of Human Resources.  Supported HR staff when needed. Responsibilities included filing, reception, answering telephone, data entry, and making employee badges.


*Intermountain Health Care                             November 2006- August 2007
Intake Coordinator/Administrative Secretary*
Scheduling and registration of first time appointments with our Behavioral Health Providers in the Urban Central Region.  Verify insurance benefits and documentation of benefits. As needed performs as a receptionist to greet patients and check them in for there appointments. Collects money and prepares daily deposits.
Performs as a secretary for the Medical Director of Behavioral Health.  Calling in prescriptions, reminding patients of there appointments and other secretarial duties.


*
Utah Orthopedics Specialists    	                December 2005 – July 2006
Billing Specialist*
Perform effective medical physicians billing, problem and maintenance of financial records for all patients.  Responsible for maintaining patient accounts from billing through collections.  Inputting patient charges and dealing with patients face to face


*Intermountain Health Care		        	 March 2004 – December 2005
Patient Service Representative II - Collector*
Perform effective medical physicians billing, problem and maintenance of financial records for all patients.  Responsible for maintaining patient accounts from billing through collections and charge correcting physicians coding and billing errors.



References and Letters of Recommendations
Available upon request.


----------

